
Ask HN: How to use vouch feature? - tarr11
I have showdead on, and I see a lot of links that are not necessarily spam, and have somehow been marked dead.  Here&#x27;s an example [1]  This link is not really spam, but not something I&#x27;m particular interested in.  So, I&#x27;d vouch for it but I&#x27;m not going to vote it up.<p>Should we be using vouch to say &quot;this is not spam&quot;?  Or &quot;I know and trust the submitter&quot;?  Or &quot;this is a good link&quot;?<p>Does vouching for something decrease some internal karma?  Should I &quot;save my vouches&quot; for something that is really important?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14471231
======
gus_massa
I think it's ok to vouch that. I also think that vouching too many too stupid
post will make the mods remove your vouch ability, but a single bad vouch is
probably not enough.

Anyway, write to the mods directly hn@ycombinator.com to get an official
reply.

